# Router bits



## woody65 (Oct 4, 2007)

Howdy, I came upon this sight while looking for the type of router bit I should be using to make the top profile for a contemporary plinth block. I'm sure one of you will have made your own plinth blocks. Thanks, Woody65


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Woody65


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

Plinth blocks could have many profiles. Is this what you are after?:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or sometimes called Rosette Corner Blocks

http://www.s4sindustries.com/plinth-edgetreated.htm

http://www.houseoffara.com/plinth.html
http://www.s4sindustries.com/plinth.html
http://www.harttwood.com/


1/4" round over bit should do the trick.
========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Woody,

Looks like your question has already been answered by our pros, so I will just say welcome aboard and good to have you with us.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Woody to the Router forums!

Corey


----------



## woody65 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Dave. And I really am trying to cut down on the firewood....Woody65


----------



## woody65 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your reply Charles. This is close to what I am looking for, except I am placing a 11/16 to 3/4" casing on top and I don't want it overhanging. Sure hope you can understand my garble...Woody65


----------



## woody65 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Bob, I appreciate that comment... woody


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

woody,

How thick is the plinth?


----------



## woody65 (Oct 4, 2007)

Charles, I'm thinking 1"-1 1/8" and the Freud 99-012 looks very close to the profile of the baseboard that will be butting into it. Thanks again...Woody


----------

